# Prodave !!



## moojoe (1 April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand erzählen wo man evt. eine Testversion von Prodave herunterladen kann, bzw. wo ich Informationen über die Funktionen die ich mit Prodave ausführen kann bekomme?

Danke im voraus. gruß moojoe


----------



## Vbxler (1 April 2007)

Hallo moojoe,

eine Testversion wirst Du vermutlich nicht bekommen, da Du eine Authorisierung benötigst.

Das Handbuch kann man hier runterladen:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=prodave&func=cslib.cssearch&content=skm%2Fmain.asp〈=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=0&y=0


Servus


Vbxler


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 April 2007)

Vbxler schrieb:


> eine Testversion wirst Du vermutlich nicht bekommen, da Du eine Authorisierung benötigst.



Hallo,

glücklicherweise  gibt es ja Alternativen zu Prodave.

Beispielsweise die Kommunikationsbibliothek *ACCON-AGLink*
von uns oder *libnodave* (open source, hier im Forum 
gibt es einige Beiträge dazu).

Im Downloadbereich von AGLink gibt es auch eine
Demo-Version mit Beispielen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

